# Eisschuppenbeinrüstung



## Kwatamehn (9. Januar 2009)

Hi,


laut Buffed-Patch-News kostet die Lederer-Hosenverzauberung (und ich gehe davon aus, dass es die ist die sich verkaufen lässt) jetzt zusätzlich
eine gefrorene Kugel.

Bislang war das eigentlich das einzige das man einigermassen gut im AH verkaufen konnte (bis zu 150g), v.a. wenn man Glück bei Arktischen Pelzen hatte.

So wird man wohl nicht mehr allzu viele davon herstellen können (kA wieoft ich jetzt in Heros war,aber ich hab bislang genau 1 Kugel bekommen, in Naxx gibts die ja auch nicht), die kaufen lohnt sich nicht und Marken geb ich sicher keine dafür aus.

Man wird sie wohl teurer verkaufen können, aber das machts dann auch nicht wett. Wird wohl eher Auftragsarbeiten sein, wo man kaum was dran verdient.

Damit bleibt eigentlich nichts, was verkaufbar wäre für 80er Bereich.


So ganz versteh ich das nicht, überall sonst bei den Berufen werden CD-Zeiten verkürzt,Verzauberungsmats weniger...


----------



## Griese (9. Januar 2009)

Ne Gefrorene Kugel kostet im AH max 25g. 

Also so schlimm isses doch nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Januar 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Ne Gefrorene Kugel kostet im AH max 25g.
> 
> Also so schlimm isses doch nit
> 
> ...



Also bei mir kosten die weit mehr - und Arktische Pelze (die mal einigermassen,mal so gut wie gar nicht gekürschnert weren) kosten ~50g, die Shuppen bekommt man gsd leicht.

Bislang selbst mit 2x gekauften Pelzen immer noch Gewinn gemacht, jetzt dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Taksoa (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich habs auch gelesen und ich muss ehrlich sein, das ich das echt sch... finde. alles wird runtergesetzt und verkürzt, aber da packen sie noch was drauf -.-

Arktische pelze sind schon teuer genug -.-

Wobei, an gefrorenen kugeln hakts bei mir nicht. aberunfair find ich es trotzdem!

LG Taksoa


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. Januar 2009)

Es geht hier um eine Angleichung der Materialkosten Schneider / Lederer. Aktuell ist hier ein extremes Ungleichgewicht.

Also seht es positiv. Jetzt auf Lager produzieren und nach dem Patch teuer verkaufen.....


----------



## Menanon (12. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Also bei mir kosten die weit mehr - und Arktische Pelze (die mal einigermassen,mal so gut wie gar nicht gekürschnert weren) kosten ~50g, die Shuppen bekommt man gsd leicht.
> 
> Bislang selbst mit 2x gekauften Pelzen immer noch Gewinn gemacht, jetzt dann nicht mehr.



Nuja sieh es mal so: Es wird weniger davon im AH zu kaufen geben => Der Preis wird steigen.  Wenn mal ein engpass ist bekommst die Verzauberung schon jetzt für bis zu 180g los.  Wenns noch weniger wird wird das mehr steigen.


----------



## Nightwraith (26. Januar 2009)

Im Endeffekt is es jetzt sogar besser.
Kugel:50g
2xPelz:100g
Einnahme:250g
So siehts atm bei uns aus...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt is es jetzt sogar besser.
> Kugel:50g
> 2xPelz:100g
> Einnahme:250g
> So siehts atm bei uns aus...


genauso nur halt das die einnahme 180g sind.
zum skillen Ausgezeichnet^^


----------



## olisec (11. Februar 2009)

naja die preise haben sich auch ein bisschen normalisiert weil die skillwelle erstmal zuende ist. ich hab teilweise massenhaft die beinverzauberungen ausm ah gekauft wenn die im preis unter 100g gefallen waren. jetzt kann man besonders die beinrüstungen mit ausdauer gut verkaufen, da chitin recht rar ist.


----------

